# The New Fleetwood Archery



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks sharp...glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Pensfan (Dec 29, 2015)

I have to say I love the all black look. Agreed, they are nice starter bows. I bought the Cabela's Thundor branded version on a Black Friday sale and it is a great cheap intro to archery. I am already looking at quality wooden bows now haha


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder if there is enough material in the pockets to be warf'd?

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

If the bow shoots as you say, that's a great deal for $139, with string and rest included. Limb weights go up to 55#. How could you order different poundage replacement limbs? And what do they charge for a set of those?


----------



## jder30 (Apr 25, 2012)

The limbs are $74 from 3 rivers archery. I just ordered a #40 pound set for all day shooting. Just added a FastFlight, Flemish twist string. Now, this bow shoots extremely accurate! I have been shooting wooden bows for 8 years
and this bow is very forgiven! I was also thinking about replacing the plastic rest with more modern flipper rest, but so far, I am very satisfied with the plastic rest this bow comes with. I will be using this bow to do some barebow 3d shoots this year.


----------

